# Forum General General Discussion  How often Russian take a bath or take a shower?

## msleelee

I read sth that Russian seldom take shower daily. Is it true? - two times a week or.................. Is this the culture or the cold weather? And there are many regulations to follow before jumping into the swimming pool. 
PS Chinese pregnancy woman seldom allowed to wash her hair and no shower for one month after birth (in old days).

----------


## Ramil

> I read sth that Russian seldom take shower daily. Is it true? - two times a week or.................. Is this the culture or the cold weather? And there are many regulations to follow before jumping into the swimming pool. 
> PS Chinese pregnancy woman seldom allowed to wash her hair and no shower for one month after birth (in old days).

 It varies. I prefer to take a shower daily though I know people who seem not to wash at all  ::

----------


## scotcher

> I read sth that Russian seldom take shower daily. Is it true?

 Depends on how drunk they are.

----------


## Оля

> I read sth that Russian seldom take shower daily. Is it true? - two times a week or.................. Is this the culture or the cold weather?

 What a rubbish.   ::   
By the way, what has the cold weather to do with it??? On the contrary, if I'm freezing, then I go to a bathroom more often, to warm myself!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> What a rubbish.    
> By the way, what has the cold weather to do with it??? On the contrary, if I'm freezing, then I go to a bathroom more often, to warm myself!

 It's not a rubbish, I know quite a lot people who take a bath once or twice a week. It has nothing to do with culture, though, but more with the available conveniences.  
Most of them live in houses with poor tap water supply. That means the cold water is provided a few times a week for a few hours and no hot (tap) water is available whatsoever. 
They actually have to heat the water on fire in the buckets to take a bath, if you can call it that. No wonder they are no big fans of bathing, especially in winter, when it's indeed cold in the house (poor house heating also).  
Not everybody lives in a big city, *Olya*, and to people who have to put some serious effort into making a simple bath your words about 'warming yourself' sound like a jibe.   ::   
Often these people keep their 'twice-a-week' bathing routine for some time even when they change their living conditions for the better. Just a habbit, I suppose.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> I read sth that Russian seldom take shower daily. Is it true? - two times a week or.................. Is this the culture or the cold weather? And there are many regulations to follow before jumping into the swimming pool. 
> PS Chinese pregnancy woman seldom allowed to wash her hair and no shower for one month after birth (in old days).

 Yes, this is true. We are an inherently clean people, so we don't need to rub our epidermis down with shower gel every day the way some crazy people do in the West. Once or twice a year is enough for most Russians to stay clean and keep the _русский дух_ (means both 'Russian spirit' and 'Russian odour') alive. 
The rules of entering a swimming pool are strict. First, you must take your fur hat off. Then, you must remove your felt boots. You leave your kalashnikov with a pool attendant. Urinating into the swimming pool is allowed only to children under the age of 14 and the elderly (those who are 35 and over). The water temperature is usually +4C. Many swimming pools have a bar where you can buy vodka or samogon, but some are BYOB (bring your own bottle).

----------


## translationsnmru

Yes and no. Most of city folks shower at least once a day. But, as Gromozeka noted, there are places (especially in villages and sometimes whole streets in smaller towns) where there is no hot running water available, OR no running water, period. And no running water pretty much means no frequent bathing.

----------


## doninphxaz

> The rules of entering a swimming pool are strict... You leave your kalashnikov with a pool attendant.

 Out here in the wild west of Arizona, I would never allow the attendant to take my firearms from me before I entered a public pool!  If the jack-booted government thugs come for me while I'm swimming, I'm damn well gonna show them what a freedom-loving American in a Speedo can do with his trusty automatic.   ::

----------


## pisces

Twice a day (me). Once I had no hot water supply for some two weeks (and was lazy to heat it myself) so I used cold water for my shower. Not exactly pleasant but very refreshing  :: 
Yes, the old generation people tend to do more intensive washing procedures such as banya but with greater intervals.

----------


## Юрка

> I read sth that Russian seldom take shower daily. Is it true? - two times a week or.................. Is this the culture or the cold weather? And there are many regulations to follow before jumping into the swimming pool.

 Я вообще не моюсь. Моются те, кому чесаться лень.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

I don't know many people who shower daily.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

I just thought I'd add that many public swimming pools require a certificate that shows that you have been checked by a dermatologist and are negative for certain skin ailments. This was in Ukraine, so I can't speak for Russia, or even other cities in Ukraine, but it was required.

----------


## Leof

I can insist that even in such swimming pool as Olympiysky in Moscow lots of people use the fake certificates succesfully. 
Not to mention the private pools where you just pay for the ticket and swimm dispite anything. 
I wouldn't advise you to go in Olympiysky.  ::  
Lots of people here who have to have the medical certificates and to be vaccinated from dangerous infections are actually not vaccinated and have a fake stamps in their certificats.

----------


## VendingMachine

A: Скажите, а где Вы моетесь?
B: Та вин у той рэчке.
A: А зимой ведь речка, наверное, замерзает?
B: Таа..
A: И где же Вы тогда моетесь?
B: Та що долга ли та зыма?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> A: Скажите, а где Вы моетесь?
> B: Та вин у той рэчке.
> A: А зимой ведь речка, наверное, замерзает?
> B: Таа..
> A: И где же Вы тогда моетесь?
> B: Та що долга ли та зыма?

 За "рэчку" поубывав бы. Где вы, батенька, приобрели такой фальшивый украинский акцент?  ::  
А рассказывать этот анекдот надо так, как у нас в Крыму рассказывают. К тому же это короче.  ::   ::  
- А где вы моетесь, когда воды нет?
- Та в море...
- А зимой? 
- Та сколько той зимы...

----------


## Lampada

В Чикаго (думаю, что как и везде здесь) для плаванья в бассейнах не нужно никаких справок.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В Чикаго, думаю, что как и везде здесь,  для плаванья в бассейнах не нужно никаких справок.

 А если бомж какой-нибудь зайдет лишайный?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  В Чикаго, думаю, что как и везде здесь,  для плаванья в бассейнах не нужно никаких справок.   А если бомж какой-нибудь зайдет лишайный?

 Не знаю, может, там хлорки достаточно, чтобы всякую заразу убить. Они сказали, что каждые три часа воду проверяют.
Да что в бассейн, здесь в интенсивную терапию для недоношенных деток всех знакомых пускают.  Дают одноразовые накидки и просят руки помыть антибактерицидным мылом.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я тоже первый раз слышу, что справка нужна для бассейна! В Норвегии мы купались очень часто, и никто не спашивал нас. У бомжев нет ни желания ни средства (денег) купаться в бассейне   ::

----------


## doninphxaz

> У бомжей нет ни желания ни средства (денег) купаться в бассейне

----------


## tyomitch

А вот на моём новом месте душ не работает, приходится проситься к соседям... Само собой, неудобно делать так каждый день  ::  
Пока жил в России, мылся раз-два в неделю, на больше просто не хватало времени. 
Когда получал там справку для бассейна, на меня даже глазом не глянули. Подмахнули, отштамповали и готово. Одна фикция.

----------


## Юрка

> Когда получал там справку для бассейна, на меня даже глазом не глянули...

 А может им достаточно знать, что человек не состоит у них на учёте?

----------


## tyomitch

> Originally Posted by tyomitch  Когда получал там справку для бассейна, на меня даже глазом не глянули...   А может им достаточно знать, что человек не состоит у них на учёте?

 Типа что у них все лишайные бомжи на учёте? Ну-ну.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by tyomitch  Когда получал там справку для бассейна, на меня даже глазом не глянули...   А может им достаточно знать, что человек не состоит у них на учёте?

 Возможно, у врачей достаточно наметанный глаз, и им не обязательно разглядывать всех пристально. =)

----------


## Юрка

> Типа что у них все лишайные бомжи на учёте? Ну-ну.

 Причём тут бомжи? Приходишь в КВД, просишь справку, врач проверяет на учёте ты у них или нет, спрашивает о наличии жалоб, пишет справку.

----------


## Оля

> У бомжей нет ни желания, ни средств_ (денег) купаться в бассейне

----------


## VendingMachine

> За "рэчку" поубывав бы. Где вы, батенька, приобрели такой фальшивый украинский акцент?

 А кто тебе сказал, что это украинский акцент? Это акцент одной из южнорусских местностей, где я пару лет назад снимал дачу.

----------


## VendingMachine

> В Чикаго (думаю, что как и везде здесь) для плаванья в бассейнах не нужно никаких справок.

 Американцев от бактерий, стало быть, разносит.

----------


## Zaya

> Я тоже первый раз слышу, что для бассейна нужна справка! В Норвегии мы купались очень часто, и никто нас не спрашивал.

 Порядок слов. Второе предложение можно переделать, чтоб лучше звучало, но это уже мелочи.

----------


## Lesleyp

> Originally Posted by msleelee  I read sth that Russian seldom take shower daily. Is it true? - two times a week or.................. Is this the culture or the cold weather? And there are many regulations to follow before jumping into the swimming pool. 
> PS Chinese pregnancy woman seldom allowed to wash her hair and no shower for one month after birth (in old days).   Yes, this is true. We are an inherently clean people, so we don't need to rub our epidermis down with shower gel every day the way some crazy people do in the West. Once or twice a year is enough for most Russians to stay clean and keep the _русский дух_ (means both 'Russian spirit' and 'Russian odour') alive.

 HEY!!!!  She/he is from Hong Kong, since when was Hong Kong part of the west??   We in the west (Canada) have very clean people too and therefore only need to roll in the snow but once a winter.....naked.  Then we jump in a hole in the ice...it's called Polar Bear dipping.  You see...Canada and Russia have more in common than most people think.  It's not just about the North Pole eh!   ::

----------


## Lesleyp

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  The rules of entering a swimming pool are strict... You leave your kalashnikov with a pool attendant.   Out here in the wild west of Arizona, I would never allow the attendant to take my firearms from me before I entered a public pool!  If the jack-booted government thugs come for me while I'm swimming, I'm damn well gonna show them what a freedom-loving American in a Speedo can do with his trusty automatic.

 LMAO...now you know why Americans aren't allowed in Canada with yer loaded weapons eh?  It's got nuthin to do with guns...it's those speedos you guys wear.  ::

----------

